# Membres du Mao style evolution II : y a du nouveau !!



## Finn_Atlas (19 Juin 2003)

Chef !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 qu'est-ce qui se passe ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











C'est comme les pokemons ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On évolue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils ont tout réactualisé !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Juin 2003)

quoique je me demande si je me préfère pas maintenant ...


----------



## macelene (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * quoique je me demande si je me préfère pas maintenant ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le moment, je trouve que les costumes proposés ne sont pas en quantité suffisante pour pouvoir changer et dans le fond tu es très bien avec celui là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> ils ont tout réactualisé !!! *








 terribles ces japonais !!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (20 Juin 2003)

moi j'aime bien le style "ailé"


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Chef !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et il n'y aurait pas le même genre avec des chiens, moi j'aime les chiens


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et il n'y aurait pas le même genre avec des chiens, moi j'aime les chiens
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et il n'y aurait pas le même genre avec des chiens, moi j'aime les chiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas possible, ils les ont tous mangés.


----------



## barbarella (20 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas possible, ils les ont tous mangés.
> 
> 
> ...



Finn et sa bande


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas possible, ils les ont tous mangés.
> 
> 
> ...



Des barbares OUI !!


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pas possible, ils les ont tous mangés.
> 
> 
> ...



Putain, ça me fout les boules moi.


----------



## frj (24 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finn et sa bande
> 
> ...



Comment ça il bande ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

Petit récapitulatif :

-Le chef : frj 




Toujours sérieux dans son habit de Mao Gourou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Ginette107




le chat ange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-votre serviteur : Finn_Atlas








-Macelene : membre dévoué à la cause





-Azraël : membre un peu lâcheur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Faites gaffe nous sommes partout !!!


----------



## frj (24 Juin 2003)

pofitez-en, il reste des places


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

Message aux futurs inscrits :

Faites votre chat euh votre choix :

* chat collier 1 

* chat collier 2 

* chat collier 3 

* chat poussin (déjà pris par graphistecomfr 

* chat bélier 

* chat lapin 

* chat foulard 

* chat foulard jaguar 

* chat col 

*  chat ???? 1 

* chat ??? 2 

* chat écolier 

* chat vache 

Bon si avec tout çà il n'y a pas plus de monde ....


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon si avec tout çà il n'y a pas plus de monde ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bon, je passe mon tour


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Il n'y aurait pas la même chose avec des chiens ?


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Message aux futurs inscrits :
> 
> Faites votre chat euh votre choix :
> 
> ...



Et dire que tout ça finira castré et piqué chez un obscure véto de campagne (pour les plus chanceux)...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Et dire que tout ça finira castré et piqué chez un obscure véto de campagne (pour les plus chanceux)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

les chiens d'abord ....


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> les chiens d'abord ....
> 
> ...



Tu aurais le coeur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu aurais le coeur
> 
> 
> ...




Pourquoi pas ? Après avoir vu ce que certains ont fait ...





PS : _je rigole mais en fait il y a un petit chiot qui est mort il y a 2 jours_


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> PS : je rigole mais en fait il y a un petit chiot qui est mort il y a 2 jours
> 
> ...



Assassin !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Assassin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas moi le coupable !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est lui !


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est pas moi le coupable !!
> 
> ...


C'est pas joli joli de dénoncer son complice...!!


----------



## Balooners (25 Juin 2003)

Ben voilà, je suis passé du coté obscure de la force


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> * Ben voilà, je suis passé du coté obscure de la force
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yop un nouveau !!!


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2003)

et hop moi aussi : chatisation !


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2003)

je suis un peut chat vachi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-[|


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * je suis un peut chat vachi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



barvo Nephou et bienvenue !!! 

Chat marche chuper !!! 

L'armée des 12 chats est en marche !!


----------



## Balooners (25 Juin 2003)

Bon ,maintenant, chat chufi, arretons de chat viré dans des sujet qui chat loupe... chat ché chure, chat qu'un fait ce qui lui plait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oulala, fô qu'j'arrete moi, chat va pô bien


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> * Ben voilà, je suis passé du coté obscure de la force
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas de quoi être fier !! Vraiment !!


----------



## Balooners (25 Juin 2003)

Ben si, avant zété un petit chaien...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Pas de quoi être fier !! Vraiment !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

ah chat c'est sûr avec ces déguisements vous avez fier allure !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'préfére rester avec mon minoi et libre


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah chat c'est sûr avec ces déguisements vous avez fier allure !!!
> 
> ...


Cha chest du *chat* madame !!


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

Bon, chat suffit vos conneries.


----------



## legritch (25 Juin 2003)

A vos ordres mon chapitaine!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Août 2003)

Annonce d'un putsch !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

freujeu, rébellion !!!


----------



## Philito (1 Août 2003)

Qu'est-ce que tu me veux toi....?  Hein !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu n'aimes pas ce joli n'avatar.... n'empêche il est joli mon chat karatéka !!!!!


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche il est joli mon chat karatéka !!!!!



Oui, très joli.
Le restau chinois, en bas de chez moi, est très intéressé.


----------



## playaman (5 Août 2003)

J'adore le Mao Style !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas trouvé un truc dans mon style, je ne craquerais pas aujourd'hui, peut être à la prochaine mise à jour.

Un supporter de plus par contre !  Longue vie au Mao Style !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Août 2003)

Yes Playaman !! le DJ des Mao !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

besoin d'un lapin angora pour cet hiver ? 

Vive la rabbit attitude !! (me faites pas le coup du lapin 
	

 )


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2003)

Ahhh c'est un lapin ton avatar!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me suis vraiment demandé ce que c'était que cette boule de poils informes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Un lapin angora oki


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> besoin d'un lapin angora pour cet hiver ?
> 
> Vive la rabbit attitude !! (me faites pas le coup du lapin
> 
> ...



infernal, tu ne vas plus rien voir de ce qui se passe, rase toi un peu les poils, tu vas étouffer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, quand à changer et rejoindre la secte des lapins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je me demande,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2003)

Chat alors !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca s'engraisse !!


----------



## toph (15 Septembre 2003)

chat dépend où tu es venu au monde


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

La nouvelle collection vient de sortir !


----------



## Philito (18 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle collection vient de sortir !



Ils te préviennent par email ou tu vérifies chaque matin leur site.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arghhh pas la lapin angora....


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle collection vient de sortir !



et c'est reparti


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ils te préviennent par email ou tu vérifies chaque matin leur site....



Non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disons que je cherchais un nouvel avatar pour un autre site et j'ai voulu aller chercher à la _source_





 et là ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ô des mises à jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'pas joli çà !


















Allez servez vous !


----------



## Fulvio (18 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Chat alors !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je pense que c'est un effet d'optique : en fait, c'est le barbu qui est tout petit.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est un effet d'optique : en fait, c'est le barbu qui est tout petit.



euh le barbu je veux qu'il soit petit mais alors le chat comparé à la chaise .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est énorme non !!


----------



## Fulvio (18 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> euh le barbu je veux qu'il soit petit mais alors le chat comparé à la chaise ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu penses bien qu'un type aussi petit a chez lui un mobilier adapté à sa taille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs, il est vraiment minuscule, et le chat est en fait un chaton d'un mois et demi à peine sevré. Y sont troooooop mignon, à cet âge-là, faudrait pas qu'y grossissent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

C'est chez Macinside ?


----------



## Fulvio (18 Novembre 2003)

Mackie vit donc un champignon ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mackie vit donc un champignon ?



çà expliquerait les schtroumpfs vendus sur eBay ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il leur a volé leurs champignons et pour se faire du blé il les a vendus !!!

Nom d'une salsepareille ! Rendez nous Gargamel ! Il était plus cool avec les schtroumpfs !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Novembre 2003)

A l'ordre des nouvelles recrues, nous avons donc : 

Graphistecom.fr qui nous avait lachement abandonné
Nephou, le trésorier de l'association qui s'est attribué des pouvoirs magiques de deuxième grand gourou comme vous l'aurez remarqué. Très bien

Les suivants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS :  _(apparté) Florent, tu veux que je rajoute encore des choses ou tu trouves que çà fait trop vide encore ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Graphistecom.fr qui nous avait lachement abandonné
> Nephou, le trésorier de l'association qui s'est attribué des pouvoirs magiques de deuxième grand gourou comme vous l'aurez remarqué. Très bien


Un trésorier avec des pouvoirs de deuxième grand-gourou ça sen met plein le poches non


----------



## Graphistecomfr (20 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A l'ordre des nouvelles recrues, nous avons donc :
> Graphistecom.fr qui nous avait lachement abandonné



Je me repent et jure :

1 - Maowan tu seras et resteras
2 - Mao style tu promouvras
3 - ?

J'ai un trou de mémoire, c'était quoi déjà le reste ?


----------



## Nexka (20 Novembre 2003)

Arfff domage que celui de charry Potter soit déja prit, il est exelent... Hmmm vous croyez qu'ils livrent en france???


----------



## Philito (21 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff domage que celui de charry Potter soit déja prit, il est exelent... Hmmm vous croyez qu'ils livrent en france???



Y en a plein d'autres..... et il n'y a pas que ce site.... Finn met le lien à chaque fois, et ainsi si vous en achetez il touche une commission et ensuite peut s'en acheter pleins pour lui... rohhhh le méchant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Novembre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Je me repent et jure :
> 
> 1 - Maowan tu seras et resteras
> 2 - Mao style tu promouvras
> ...



3- Mao style : l'internet tu conquiereras !


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2003)

C'est Barbarella?


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mackie vit donc un champignon ?



Non, dans une borne Airport...


(© nato)


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mackie vit donc un champignon ?



J'espère avoir compris... Il s'agit bien de "Mackie vit*-il* donc dans un champignon", et non pas : "Mackie a donc des champignons sur le vît", ou "Mackie vit un champignon, un soir qu'il cherchait un raccourci qu'il ne trouva jamais", ou "Mackie vit comme un champignon"?


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, dans une borne Airport...
> 
> 
> (© nato)



M'en souvenais déjà plus... Mouarf !!


----------



## loudjena (26 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est un effet d'optique : en fait, c'est le barbu qui est tout petit.



Ou alors c'est un véritable type normale, pas trop gaté par la nature et le chat : é ben c'est un FAUX !
En peluche ! Non ?


----------



## Nexka (26 Novembre 2003)

T'imagines quand le chat il te saute sur le bide la nuit ??
"Vous avez les cotes félées, comment vous avez fait ça?" "C'est mon chat qui a dormi sur moi".


----------



## Fulvio (26 Novembre 2003)

J'imagine aussi les plaintes des voisins : "Est-ce que vous pourriez tenir votre chat en laisse ? Il a encore attaqué mon rotweiller cet après-midi !"


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2003)

moi je ne respect que  grochat


----------



## einqui (27 Novembre 2003)

J'ai craque! Je vous rejoins Oh! Grand Charibou!


----------



## Nexka (27 Novembre 2003)

Je peux venir avec celle là???






Bon maintenant faut ke j'arrive à la faire rentrer dans la petite case d'avatar...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je peux venir avec celle là???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mooouuuuarrrffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Oh le choc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 bienvenue Nexka et eEinqui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon faudrait que le chef se pointe ici.. qui se charge de convoquer Sa Majesté frj ?


----------



## einqui (27 Novembre 2003)

Trop fort Nexka!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On dirait un film de science-fiction
Et finalement, t'as reussi a l'utiliser

Sa Majeste??? Quoi, Finn-Atlas ne serait que le porte parole de Sa Majeste sur ces forums???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Novembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majeste??? Quoi, Finn-Atlas ne serait que le porte parole de Sa Majeste sur ces forums???



et oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne suis que le co-fondateur. (en fait j'ai déjà une autre secte.... car un jour en allant sur le Puy de Dome j'ai vu les martiens ! les frères de Jésus et je ...  "*bon Finn t'as fini de te prendre pour Raël ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

je sais pas pourquoi mais j'aime bien les bm


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

enfin un chat qui fait ce qu'on lui dit


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

que faire a votre chat ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Novembre 2003)

Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat .. mais un modo par contre ...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (28 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mackie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est impossible de fouetter un chat, il bouge trop vite.


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam]
> 
> C'est impossible de fouetter un chat, il bouge trop vite.



mais si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est possible


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Novembre 2003)

Et elle, elle nous rejoint quand au sein de la secte Mao ?


----------



## einqui (30 Novembre 2003)

Que dirait son pere???


----------



## Philito (1 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et elle, elle nous rejoint quand au sein de la secte Mao ?



j qi pas encore lu ce thread... je le lirais plus tard.... 

sinon je venais juste m informer des nouvelles du mao style.... j adore le chat les pattes en l air, pour une fois aue mackie poste quelque chose qui me fait rire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon A+


----------



## Graphistecomfr (12 Décembre 2003)

_Se pincer le nez et lire à haute voix_

ATTENTION - ATTENTION - MESSAGE IMPORTANT - SOLLICITONS VOTRE ATTENTION

_vous pouvez reprendre votre respiration_


Mon chat a choisit la cagoule léopard pour Noël sur le site PetOffice.
Néanmoins sur la version anglo-saxonne du site, je n'arrive pas à passer commande. Quelqu'un y arrive-t-il mieux que nous avec Safari, Netscape ou Explorer ?


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

'tieu, ça fait des dégats un chat vs une BM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ah, c'est pour ça que WebO est à pied...._


----------



## loudjena (12 Décembre 2003)

> je sais pas pourquoi mais j'aime bien les bm


Moi j'aime mieux les chats ! Surtout depuis mau style.


----------



## einqui (12 Décembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > je sais pas pourquoi mais j'aime bien les bm
> 
> 
> Moi j'aime mieux les chats ! Surtout depuis mau style.



Ce que cette phrase peut me faire plaisir......
Vive les chats!!!!


----------



## Graphistecomfr (12 Décembre 2003)

Bon, comme je vois que mon appel déchaine les foules je vais tenter une autre méthode. Plus motivante.

SOS - CHERCHE CAGOULE DESEPEREMENT







'


----------



## einqui (12 Décembre 2003)

Graphistecomfr a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme je vois que mon appel déchaine les foules je vais tenter une autre méthode. Plus motivante.
> 
> SOS - CHERCHE CAGOULE DESEPEREMENT
> 
> ...



Tu veux vraiment commander??
Dans ce cas, je peux essayer sur le site anglo-saxon ou sur le site japonais. 
Voir cette pauvre bete sans bonnet me fait mal au coeur


----------



## Graphistecomfr (13 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment commander??



Bah oui. C'est un chouette cadeau pour un fauve qui mord et griffe.
En plus ça dissuaderas mes amis de carresser le monstre.



			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, je peux essayer sur le site anglo-saxon



Personnellement je n'y suis pas arrivé. Les liens ne sont pas actifs apparement. Si tu y arrives, essais de me refiler l'url.



			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> ou sur le site japonais.



Là j'ai laissé tomber, je n'y comprends rien. Par contre si le cur t'en dit on peux en discuter par ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> Voir cette pauvre bete sans bonnet me fait mal au coeur



Je comprends, ça me fait la même impression.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Décembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime mieux les chats ! Surtout depuis mau style.



ALors n'oublie pas de mettre une petite tenue Mao Style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il en reste quelques unes encore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2003)

et hop, _petite remontée pour Loudj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et hop, _petite remontée pour Loudj
> 
> 
> 
> ...



copieur


----------



## loudjena (19 Décembre 2003)

> Posté à l'origine par loudjena:
> 
> Moi j'aime mieux les chats ! Surtout depuis mau style.
> ______________________________________
> ...



Merci les gars, pour les tenues GilyMaoStyle je vous tiens au courant, hein ? on fait comme ça ?

Biz à vous les minets...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2003)

oh oui oh oui


----------



## loudjena (23 Décembre 2003)

Ceux qui aime le Mao style ne peuvent ignorer plus longtemps les photos de william wegman http://www.wegmanworld.com/thedogs.shtml
Bon je sais c'est pas des chats... mais c'est quand même des zanimaux avec des poils, avec des bonnes geules.

Au fait  j'ai pas trouvé de girly wear en polaire chez mao style, par ce que là il neige, alors faut pas déconner, moi j'ai pas de fourrure comme les chats.

a + les minets.


----------



## bebert (23 Décembre 2003)

Joyeux Noël !


----------



## molgow (24 Janvier 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2004)

Finn, arrete de fumer en douce dans les chiottes


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



Vive la branlette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2004)

Alors là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai trouvé! Pour les chiens Tanguys (mais si vous savez les chiens des  parents qu'ils gardent pour pas rester tout seul ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Voici venu le Toutou syle  (oui je sais c'est pas nouveau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )











J'aime particulièrement celui-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'a un coté macG je trouve.. on dirait qu'ils se sont inspirés d'un admin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

Mouhahahahahahhaha     
Ya de la nouveauté !!! Chef ! Trésorier !!!!! 
On r'met çà ! 


j'étais parti pour remonter le sujet pour backcat et là je vois les nouveautés !! Terrribles !    













On dirait Goldorak 







mouarffff   le dumbo est pour moi !   






trop classique pour moi  mais peut attirer de nouveaux adeptes surement    








no comment


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Oumpfff... Moi j'ai la boucle d'oreille et la viande sur les dents. Ça suffit pas ? (très joli le canotier )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2004)

MaoStyle en concert :love: 

Soluble cat (ou pourquoi les chats craignent l'eau)  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2004)

Au Pilori Tous Ces Gens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Mouarf ! Moi qui adorait la guitare


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Tiens je les avais pas vus les derniers


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>


Je trouve que ça fait un peu papillon çuilà. J'aime bien les papillons.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

c un elephant ca Spyro....


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c un elephant ca Spyro....


Certes mais je trouve que ça fait papillon. D'ailleurs je préfère les papillons, c'est moins dangereux quand on s'amuse à courir après pour les attraper.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Y'a jurisprudence en la matière malgré tout ? Quid du cas Dumbo ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Septembre 2004)

Bon aprés la mode pour chat, ya l'hypnose pour chat... j'ai essayé sur le mien.

Gaïa!! Regarde moi, tu es un chien, oui un chien!!!

Et voilà le résultat:

Bon petit chien chien!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

Héhé


----------



## poildep (6 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon aprés la mode pour chat, ya l'hypnose pour chat... j'ai essayé sur le mien.
> 
> Gaïa!! Regarde moi, tu es un chien, oui un chien!!!
> 
> ...


hééé ! J'avais un chat qui le faisait ! 
Et il mangeait des chips aussi...
Drôle de chat quand j'y repense.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon aprés la mode pour chat, ya l'hypnose pour chat... j'ai essayé sur le mien.
> 
> Gaïa!! Regarde moi, tu es un chien, oui un chien!!!
> 
> ...



Hihihi, j'avais pas vu !!!     

Je vais essayer avec mon chat ... mais bon je doute  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: >>>m.à.j.<<<< :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

Euh je me demandais comme ça si c'était déjà connu, "cat town".

Ça là:  http://www.spatch.net/cattown/index.html  :hosto:


----------



## Nexka (18 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je les avais pas vus les derniers
> 
> Je trouve que ça fait un peu papillon çuilà. J'aime bien les papillons.


 

Rhaaaaaaaaaaa :affraid:

Déjà à l'époque


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2005)

il ta laisse tomber pour un papillon  bon, elle rentre quand maiwen ?


----------



## Nexka (18 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il ta laisse tomber pour un papillon  bon, elle rentre quand maiwen ?


 
Elle doit être en vacances à Lylles


----------



## Spyro (18 Août 2005)

C'est pas bientôt fini vous deux ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Août 2005)

Moi qui ne savais pas comment l'habiller pour Halloween...
Eh bien, c'est tout trouvé !


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Elle doit être en vacances à Lylles




je lui demande ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui ne savais pas comment l'habiller pour Halloween...
> Eh bien, c'est tout trouvé !



Y a toujours de la place au Mao Style. On lance la campagne de recrutemùent pour la nouvelle saison !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: >>>m.à.j.<<<< :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Encore du nouveau !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

*Tu as un chat*
 Finn ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu as un chat*
> Finn ?




Inutile : dans notre secte, les chats, c'est nous ! :love:


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2005)

meow :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

Mouarf  le même cadrage !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

*Là, subitement*
à regarder vos avatars, j'ai peur...







 
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Peur ? De quoi ???


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

Le vocabulaire sur macgé ayant évolué dernièrement, ne devrait on pas dire "le cercle des chats" maintenant ?   

PS: on peut les faire soi-même ? Il me faut un chat et un bandeau


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Peur ? De quoi ???




*ah !*
en voilà un qu'a pas de cahpeau sur la tête


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf  le même cadrage !


Ben oui toujours être fidèle à soi-même


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

miaou  

ronronronronronronron


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> miaou
> 
> ronronronronronronron


« Bienvenue ! » et merci de passer dans mon bureau pour règler ta cotisation


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> miaou
> 
> ronronronronronronron




 Surtout ne le faites pas rire : c'est un coup pour qu'il se mette à cracher du feu ... et adieu nos poils !  :mouais:


----------



## toys (8 Septembre 2005)

la version bélier me vas a ravire je prends


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2005)

Fuck the cats !....


----------

